# The Overwhelming Loss of a Great Dog



## Nathan406 (Aug 21, 2021)

Its been two months now and I still can't fully adjust to him being gone. When I look at the couple of his pictures hung on the wall I wish I could play fetch with him one more time and give him one more hug. He was a huge part of me, he was part of who I was. People rarely saw me alone, he was always with me. I've had plenty of dogs in my life but he was the exception. I still have my female shepherd, but sad to say, she is no where near the level he was. With his intelligence emotional understanding he was almost human.

How he differed from a human was he never had a bad day, he never needed any time away, he was always in a good mood, always happy, constantly loving, always happy to be with me and doing his best to make sure I was happy all the time. He was my comforter, my nurturer, my caretaker, by his nature his whole existence was to care for me, to make sure I was in a good state of mind, make sure I was safe, warm and feeling ok. Even to his last day it felt like I was still his priority, that his focus was still to care for me. I felt like no matter what I did for him it wasn't nearly as much as he did for me. 

My mornings are still empty. I stopped working out in the morning, getting up and him not there for our 13 year routine of to go run and play fetch outside as soon as I rolled out of bed is now a sad reality I'm still not use to. 

He was a once in a lifetime dog and he was loved by many. I'm thankful for the support I got from my family, friends, past neighbors and all the other people HE made connections with. He was such an intelligent loving dog that he was admired and loved by many. In the past I've lost my closest family members. When they passed it was sad and difficult too but nothing like this. They weren't as integrated or as much of a part of my daily life. They had their own lives and lived in their own places. But we were intertwined into the same life in the same space and it was a life I wish never ended.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry, my deepest sympathies.....

"When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!).
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone—wherever it goes—for good,
_You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart to a dog to tear._ "

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. I know what you mean by experiencing a deep loss like this and also felt weird that some relatives' deaths seem easier to deal with than losing a great dog. Heal well. Losing a GSD is tough.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

I know exactly what you mean. I get emotional when I talk of dogs I've lost over the years, especially my old boy Baron (Lab) who passed last July. I love my new boy to bits but I literally break down on the occasions I speak to anyone about Baron, and Sparky before him. I've kept a daily journal for over 20 years and I shed tears when I read 'on this day' entries of years gone by when my old boys are mentioned. The thing that helps me is remembering the love and the good times we shared. It helps the sadness of them not being physically around. But they are in my heart and thoughts daily. His spirit is still with you Nathan406. You'll always have that. 💜


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Nathan406 said:


> Its been two months now and I still can't fully adjust to him being gone. When I look at the couple of his pictures hung on the wall I wish I could play fetch with him one more time and give him one more hug. He was a huge part of me, he was part of who I was. People rarely saw me alone, he was always with me. I've had plenty of dogs in my life but he was the exception. I still have my female shepherd, but sad to say, she is no where near the level he was. With his intelligence emotional understanding he was almost human.
> 
> How he differed from a human was he never had a bad day, he never needed any time away, he was always in a good mood, always happy, constantly loving, always happy to be with me and doing his best to make sure I was happy all the time. He was my comforter, my nurturer, my caretaker, by his nature his whole existence was to care for me, to make sure I was in a good state of mind, make sure I was safe, warm and feeling ok. Even to his last day it felt like I was still his priority, that his focus was still to care for me. I felt like no matter what I did for him it wasn't nearly as much as he did for me.
> 
> ...


I’m SO sorry you lost your best friend. Dogs are truly angels sent by God (which ever God one believes in) to teach us all about what unconditional love really is. I remember the exact minute one of my dogs passed as I felt her energy come to me when I was at work that night. I just knew it was her spirit. I got home and my vet left me a message to call him. He called me back confirming what I knew. 
science tells us that energy cannot be destroyed… it can change however. And I truly believe he is with you on a level where he IS with you and can see you and he knows how much you love him! 
I don’t think your deep friendship ended… it changed. But it’s even deeper if that’s possible. 
And he wants you to heal, to have a rich, happy life. You’re not without him as he’s with you constantly in spirit… please know that. Hugs. 💕


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Nothing hurts more than losing our one, special companion. They become part of us and our lives.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I hope it's somehow comforting that many of us here know exactly how you feel.

One of the things I found difficult but comforting was to continue our hike routine several times a day until it included the next new puppy. I hike with two dogs every day now but 4 others that have previously passed walk right along with us.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a awesome dream once after my all-time top dog died (Rusty, Whippet male, that I still miss after about 14 years). After he died I got Wolfy (dog), a GSD male. I wondered what my Rusty (in Heaven) would think of bringing in a male. Then the dream; I was playing with the new pup (WD) in our basement when Rusty came in the door. I was happy and surprised to see him and asked him, "But you had died?" He turned around, marked the door post and vanished. I never dreamt of him ever again. I consider it his approval but to not forget who is boss. That dream is a treasured memory of him.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I still miss my first German Shepherd like that, but all leave a hole when they leave. I usally fill the space with another dog but it’s never the same. At some point I will start taking in older dogs, maybe fostering rather than getting new puppies.


----------



## Nathan406 (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you all for your replies. I figured the majority of people who come on a GSD forum are those who love their dogs enough to go online and talk about them, which means that many on here have experienced the same loss and grief as well. Writing about him on here and hearing other's share their story of experiencing the same pain helps. .


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We went through this loss last autumn. It was far too early to loose such a special boy. There are many of us on here who will shed tears with you from the very first sentence of your post. We know the pain and loss. 
There comes a day when you can tell someone a great story and not cry. It almost feels wrong not to cry, but it is OK. Our dogs would probably wonder why we lived with a broken heart for as long as we did. Remember the joy and let your other dog grow into becoming The Dog and not My Other Dog.


----------

